#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Demonic dream after Kali meditation!

## hellspawn1

Last night I performed an intense meditation where I visualized and entered the realm of Kali or Naamah. The ashes from thousands of funeral pyres covering the ground, the skies blood red etc. 

Settling on a dark, glyph-patterned stone temple floor situated in the middle of the landscape - I raised my kundalini through the chakras and awoke my third eye. Then emerged Kali/Naamah in front of me, armed with sabres in her multiple hands. I found myself armed likewise, and we began a battle. The fight was equal parts violent and sexual, and its movements dancelike. We both drew blood, but at the height of intensity, I beheaded her. Her severed throat gushed her blood high in the air, and I drank from it as it rained down on me - revitalizing my powers. Thunder roared at the horizon.

Later that night, in my sleep, I had a dream, a nightmare, unlike any other I've had. In a room, I was surrounded by demonic entities and when I fled the room - I encountered the most dark and evil presence I've ever felt outside. It was a male figure, faceless, but with black royal clothes. I sensed a feeling of utter dread, the kind when it hits you that you just fucked up badly and you regret it, thinking "Oh ****, what have I done". The aura surrounding him was so sinister if would have consumed the light from several suns, it was just so completely devoid of anything good that it was terrifying.

Suddenly, I was praying something about "light", repeating it over and over 
again, holding a book, not sure if it was a bible though. Then somehow I became powerful and fearless, pointing a flaming sword in defiance. Being back in the room I fled from, I was now this old man, fighting the entities. As they disappeared and the room brightened, I gathered a bunch of demonic books from somewhere - only to randomly place them out in hidden locations. Then the room darkened again, and I thought to myself that the entities had only tricked me into thinking they were gone. Again, they appeared - now in the shape of many of my old friends. They were closing in on me, and another battle was hanging in the air, but then I awoke...



Now, I am a left hand pathist, mainly doing some minor chaos sigil magic,
and qlippothic Kali-oriented meditation. So my question is - What the HELL was this dream all about? And how was it connected to my meditation earlier that night? Who was the dark emperor I was confronted with? Satan? Very disturbing, and very fascinating.

----------


## Pazuzu

Join the club, but your one sounds so fascinating, as you said. They all are. 

if anything bad happens to me, like dreams of hell so forth, I just call upon Archangel Michael, he fixes it pretty fast.

just say michael over again, save me save me.

good luck brother,

----------


## ZenMaster

I know this is an old post, but I wanted to reply anyway. I've read that meditation to Kali is very a very powerful meditation and can bring you what you desire. You have to be very detailed with your desires when asking Kali for help. For example, let's say you are married and your having problems with your wife. By asking Kali for help to stop the problems in your marriage Kali could separate you and end up getting a divorce so you won't have problems with your wife anymore. So be very careful for what you wish for. Also, by visualizing that you killed Kali, sounds like that it's something you want to do to gain powers. Just wondering why did you visualize that? You control what you visualize. I believe that is why you had that bad dream.

----------

